# internal filter for a 15 gal; are they really that bad?



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

As of late, I've been enjoying the silence of canister filtering on my current tank. In anticipation for my soon to come anniversary-present-15-gal-fry-grow-out tank, I was looking into a get a canister, but I can't find a small one, and I'm not about to shell $$$ for the 2213 EHEIM which is now running in my larger tank...

I recently was looking into internal filters. I know internal filters aren't the most efficient or lauded filters. But online, the Duetto brand seems well rated by consumers. And seems easy enough to clean. My question is, are there any out there that have had experience with these types of filters and how did they serve you? Any help would be appreciated. THanks!!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't have much of an answer to your question, but have you looked at the Zoo Med TC-30 501 Turtle Canister Filter? I run one on my 12g tank for over a year and it has been doing great. The only problem I found was that it doesn't come with any type of tubing valve (no way to stop the syphon from draining onto the floor if you open it to clean). I added a pair of little brass valves from Home Depot). Comes with media

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-TC-30-Turtle- ... B0002DIRPU


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the reply! 

I checked it out.. Looks pretty good. I like the fact that it has the bio-ball media, as opposed to just sponges all round, like some of the internals... Now will look into if my local shops carry them and the replacement media...


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I guess internal filters aren't that popular........... :?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the main reason internal filters are not common is that they take up space in the tank and are unsightly...

Most people I know are aiming at getting equipment out of the tank, not moving it in...

There isn't much difference between most internal filters and a powerhead with a fancy prefilter... Aqua Clear makes a fancy prefilter you can buy, or you can make a home made version very easily.

Since internal filters are so simple, I would trust most of them. It's not like it can spring a leak on ya...


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank for the reply Toby! So on the flip side then, what about mini canisters for 10 and 15 gal setups? Whats that market like and any experience with them?

If you can't tell, I just really really don't wanna end up doing a HOB setup...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If this is going to be a simple fry tank that your not worried about make pretty... I wouldn't hesitate to go with the internal filter or powerhead/fancy prefilter...

And if you do want it to be pretty... then get fancy and make a BIY background... that has a hidden place for a powerhead... and a hidden prefilter...


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Background with built in filter spots makes sense.. Now to find one... :? :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Find one?

Grabe some styrofoam and get carving!

The DIY Folder is full of threads walking you through how to create DIY backgrounds and there are a few articles in the Library of this site as well...

That way you get the exact look your going for as well as custom filtration...


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Keep in mind in a fry tank (maybe this doesn't apply to you) you will be catching fish often for various reasons. I keep mine quite bare which means they don't look great which also means they are out of sight so an air driven hydro is what I use and it works great.

I found that if you fix up your fry tank all nice over feeding becomes a big problem as I like to overfeed them and then clean up what they don't eat so I find it best to just have my fry tanks out of sight with bare bottoms,easy to remove hiding spots,and a hydro filter.

Of coarse this all happen after the "new" of fish breeding wore off. At first I had them fixed up all nice.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have used a fluval internal filter before it works well, i'd look into one of those, very affordable. internal filters are widely used with amphibians


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

You might want to look at Tom aquatics rapids cannister, I have it on my 15 gal grow out. It works quite well and is very silent. Spray bars make it suitable for the growout tank. Not that expensive either...
BTW it was a replacement from my fluval 2plus internal.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, actually I stumbled across that mini canister by TOM. I looked into it lastnight and found a long term (years time) review by a customer... seems like it worked well for him after some jerry-rigging and additions (valves, media socks, etc). I was wondering though if a sponge filter is safest for fry in the first few weeks..... :-?

I think for me, its down to mini canister or one of EHEIM's Aquaballs (though EHEIM is pricey). We'll have to wait and see. I don't have the tank yet (not my anniversary yet....  ), so I'm just in the planning phase.

As for the Deco of the tank *eddy*, the only way my wife would agree to getting me the tank was the proviso that she decorate it the way she wanted it.... :roll: Which isn't all that bad; at the LFS, she saw black sand and some pretty cool rocks. I think It'll turn out nice; but I hear what you're saying about the deco being a hinderance when cleaning after fry. The thing is I don't want to be a full time breeder. It might end up a shelly tank!

Thanks for the reply guys/girls!! :thumb: When its all done, I'll post pics back in this thread!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the advantage to most internals is that the floss and media is right behind the intake, so fish won't get sucked into the impeller, where with other filters you go through the impeller first


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

There's something to be said for sponge filters in fry tanks... not that i have a fry tank, but when I do, I plan to use a sponge filter.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who's daughter's beta tank is set up with a sponge filter, but the stupid air pump is noisy, so he's contemplating getting a wee little powerhead)


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I believe silent filtration was a critical point for Cento, the Original Poster here...

Which is why I suggested a small powerhead with a sponge prefilter...

It offers the same filtration as a sponge filter and the same safety... but without the sound of bubbles popping at the surface...

I'm a huge fan of sponge filters and have several running right now... I also have a couple sponge filters being used as prefilters for canisters...


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, silence is golden for me... But also I'd like safety also for my fry.. Hence, after thought, I've narrowed it down to internal filter, powerhead/sponge filter, or canister filter...

Okay, so technically its NOT narrowed down at all, but I have a better idea of what I need. And now, with a new discovery (other recent thread of mine here), I may get a decently powered canister for the price of much much smaller filter, regardless of type.

I'm sure there must be out there, some sort of sponge you can fit onto the intake tube of a canister filter... I thought I saw a picture of one not long ago... Surely that would be ample protection for fry?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a bunch of these that I use as prefilters for fry tanks...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=4635

I suspect if you looked at places besides aquarium supply stores you may be able to find (virtually) the same thing cheaper... I mean... It's just a sponge with a hole in it...

You could also make your own, just be careful that it fits snug at the top and fry can't be sucked in... Because if they might be able to fit, a bunch of them will find a way to fit...


----------

